Ask HN: How was your experience with networking apps (e.g. Shapr, Bumble)? - bigsound
======
faintofdart
I really like it as a software engineer (I've used both Shapr and Bumble, but
I like Shapr better) I've had coffee with about 10-15 people since 3 months
ago. My brother who is not in the software/technology field doesn't really
like it though as he says he doesn't get many matches.

